# Anyway to tie together two antennas???



## GeneralDisarray (Jul 9, 2006)

Title says it all.

I currently have a long range directional antenna along with an amplifier on about a 20foot pole with a remote rotator. The rotator I think took a lightning strike so it is not working.

Anyway, I can pick up most of my stations when aimed in one direction, however to get my NBC affiliate I have to rotate it about 30 degrees. When I do that, I cannot pick up the other ones. Aiming in the middle doesn't work for anything. I get signal but not strong enough on any channel so it won't lock in.

I want to set up a second antenna for the NBC but not sure if you can tie them together.

Most of my stations are about 18 miles and the NBC one is a crappy station that is 26 miles and low power right now. They are digital and will be moving up to full HD on Nov 6.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try omnidirection antenna or other type with wide 8, like Terk-55.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Sure you can tie two antennas together.

Each has an output that is nothing more than two U-shaped prongs that fit under screws where they are converted to coax, right. Just stack the prongs from each and tighten the screws. 

However, you might have a problem, because the antenna pointed in the "wrong" direction for the channel you want will also get a signal and this can cause overload. But it is worth a try.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

GeneralDisarray said:


> Title says it all.
> 
> I currently have a long range directional antenna along with an amplifier on about a 20foot pole with a remote rotator. The rotator I think took a lightning strike so it is not working.
> 
> ...


You need a Jointenna tuned to the channel that your NBC station is using for DTV.
http://www.warrenelectronics.com/Antennas/joiners.htm


----------



## GeneralDisarray (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks man!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Beachy (Jun 15, 2006)

Tower Guy said:


> You need a Jointenna tuned to the channel that your NBC station is using for DTV.
> http://www.warrenelectronics.com/Antennas/joiners.htm


The Jointenna is a great product! It is perfect for your situation where you just need one channel from the one antenna. Make sure you order it based on the nbc station's digital frequency.


----------



## Amherst (Sep 21, 2006)

Good info Towerguy.
Is the link a good place for pricing on the Rohn products?


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

I have two Radio Shack yagi's tied together using two baluns at the antennas and a splitter/combiner before the antenna input on the TV. One is pointed at Baltimore stations the other toward DC and Annapolis. Baltimore towers about 30 miles away DC towers about 40 miles and Annapolis 18 miles.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

Amherst said:


> Good info Towerguy.
> Is the link a good place for pricing on the Rohn products?


Try this: http://www.texastowers.com/rohn25g.htm


----------

